# Wable Drops boot and kicks bundled customers.



## drmike (May 17, 2016)

Our API for deployment and management of your VPS will be in public beta by June 15th. 2 factor authentication will be implemented by June 15th. A 100% up-time SLA is being introduced on June 15th.

Effective June 1st Wable's VPS service will be billed hourly for VPS and upgrades. There will no longer be "resource bundles" as a part of the service. You will be able to deploy as many VPS as you like. You will also be able to add RAM, CPU, or Disk to a VPS independently of each other without having to upgrade to a higher bundle with more resources than you need.

The new pricing for a VPS in Dallas, New York City, or Seattle will be;
*Base VPS with 1 CPU (dedicated), 1GB RAM (dedicated), 30GB RAID 10 SSD $0.0055/hour (approximately $4/mo).*


 


Upgrade pricing will be;


Additional IP $0.006/hour (6/10ths of 1 cent) (approximately $4/mo)

Additional 1GB Dedicated ECC RAM $0.007/hour (7/10ths of 1 cent) (approximately $5/mo)

Additional 10GB RAID 10 SSD $0.007/hour (7/10ths of 1 cent) (approximately $5/mo)

Additional 1x Dedicated CPU $0.028/hour (2.8 cents) (approximately $20/mo)


As always our CPUs are fully dedicated, not shared. Our RAM is also fully dedicated, not shared. All nodes are fed by redundant A+B power from A+B UPS with redundant generators. All nodes run on a redundant network. We are also excited to remind our customers that earlier this year we added flow/DDoS protection in NYC, as well as an additional 10gig redundant uplink in NYC, bringing that location up to par with our other locations.

We expect that this change will please a lot of customers whom have been wanting to upgrade certain parts of their VPS specs without having to upgrade to a whole new bundle (e.g. adding more RAM in a bundle when all they want is more CPU). We also fully expect that some customers will not be happy with these changes, for that we apologize, but we are excited to move forward. We hope that our customers will stay with us, but for those who do not accept the new pricing please close your account before June 1st ( https://wable.com/accountmanagement on the right-hand side ). Powerboost perks are being removed.

Thanks for your business we appreciate it very much,
Wable

--

A previous version of this email detailed 168 RAM instead of 1GB RAM due to an OCR error.


----------



## DomainBop (May 17, 2016)

Will they finally be adding a privacy policy to their site to conform with CalOPPA as part of their new service enhancements (_I know Incero has a page that says privacy policy --> https://www.incero.com/privacy-policy_ )?


----------



## zzrok (May 17, 2016)

Why would a company with no presence in California bother?  I know California thinks it is the center of the universe, but they do have limited jurisdiction.


----------



## DomainBop (May 18, 2016)

zzrok said:


> Why would a company with no presence in California bother?  I know California thinks it is the center of the universe, but they do have limited jurisdiction.



If a business has customers from California then the law applies to them even if they don't have a physical presence in the state.  If you look at the rules of any payment processor (including merchant accounts, PayPal and Stripe) you'll find most payment processors have a clause that requires merchants to comply with all applicable laws (and if the business has customers or visitors from California then CalOPPA is an applicable law).


California isn't the only one who requires that commercial websites have privacy policies.  Visa/MasterCard/AMEX/Discover regulations (and all merchant account agreements)  require that commercial websites have posted privacy policies.  PayPal also requires that websites that accept PayPal have a posted privacy policy (see here).  FYI, payment card industry rules also require businesses that accept credit cards to display a physical address, an email address, and a customer service phone number prominently on their websites (either on the main page or on the contact us page).  Failure to comply with card industry regulations can result in termination of merchant agreements which is one reason why businesses should take the time to write and post a privacy policy and comply with all applicable regulations.


There are dozens of online privacy policy generators so there is no excuse for any commercial business (even if they can't afford a lawyer to write their legal policies) not to have a privacy policy posted on their website.


----------



## WSWD (May 18, 2016)

California also requires foreign corporations to pay the stupid $800/yr. fee, but how many businesses do you think do that?  I'd venture a guess of zero...at least as far as companies on this forum are concerned.  California is stupid when it comes to business, and that's why the businesses here are fleeing in droves and going to other states.  If a business doesn't conform to something ridiculous like CalOPPA, good for them, as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## DomainBop (May 20, 2016)

Incero deleted NodePing's server  without warning shortly after NodePing posted their thoughts on LET about this price increase.  Deleting customer data when a customer posts anything even slightly negative on a forum and showing absolutely no regard for customer data (_Incero and its staff's lack of regard for customer data isn't surprising since they are violating both credit card industry and PayPal rules by not having a posted privacy policy_) seems to be a common occurrence with Incero which is why no matter how much they charge they will always be a "low end" company in my eyes because the way they interact with customers puts them in the same class as GVH Nguyen and CVPS Fabozzi.   


There are far better choices for both cloud (especially considering Wable doesn't even off real virtualization) and dedicated servers in Dallas (_my choice if I ever need anything in Dallas again would be Limestone Networks who I used for 3 2/3 years because their management and staff act like professionals not clowns..._).


I'm going to have to agree with Kris over on LET that Wable was just a way to quickly get customers names and addresses to fill in their IP justification spreadsheets for ARIN and once the IPs were obtained and ARIN ran out of IPs the customers had served their purpose...


----------



## Flapadar (May 20, 2016)

DomainBop said:


> Incero deleted NodePing's server  without warning shortly after NodePing posted their thoughts on LET about this price increase.  Deleting customer data when a customer posts anything even slightly negative on a forum and showing absolutely no regard for customer data (_Incero and its staff's lack of regard for customer data isn't surprising since they are violating both credit card industry and PayPal rules by not having a posted privacy policy_) seems to be a common occurrence with Incero which is why no matter how much they charge they will always be a "low end" company in my eyes because the way they interact with customers puts them in the same class as GVH Nguyen and CVPS Fabozzi.
> 
> 
> There are far better choices for both cloud (especially considering Wable doesn't even off real virtualization) and dedicated servers in Dallas (_my choice if I ever need anything in Dallas again would be Limestone Networks who I used for 3 2/3 years because their management and staff act like professionals not clowns..._).
> ...



I'm starting to think they might like the publicity from incidents like this. The price change situation a few years back had a lot of people talking about them.


----------



## drmike (May 20, 2016)

Wable continues to confuse me with their approaches.   Definitely feels like IP grab and reclaiming those now.



DomainBop said:


> was just a way to quickly get customers names and addresses to fill in their IP justification spreadsheets for ARIN and once the IPs were obtained and ARIN ran out of IPs the customers had served their purpose...



Why not trade data with your peers / competitors?  That's what many companies were doing.   Wonder how customers - end consumers would feel knowing their name was used multiple times for IP justification?   Even at companies they never had service.


I wish ARIN would leak justification data or be made by law to disclose such.  Would have ramifications and straighten out some of the industry.



DomainBop said:


> if I ever need anything in Dallas again



I refuse Dallas because of their server tax on colo gear and providers failing to disclose such and transmitting details to Taxes, I mean county in Texas who has no regard for your data (yeah they leak and resell it).


Incero in fairness runs a decent network.  Odds are they police it heavily and deal with abuse... Has always been a decent network.



Flapadar said:


> There are far better choices for both cloud (especially considering Wable doesn't even off real virtualization)



They have other brand that does KVM... which seems like a rushed brand to me.



Flapadar said:


> I'm starting to think they might like the publicity from incidents like this. The price change situation a few years back had a lot of people talking about them.



Me too.  Someone at Incero needs to realize that stuff like this creates long term and broad ill will and fries the brand. Sure LET customers suck.  Nicer way to ditch them instead of in a ditch going down the road.


In fairness, I think the changes aren't being communicated well for their plans.  $4.32/mo 1GB base.. and things are addons... Not a bad model.  You can buy as many bases as you want.  IPs, yeah, those as addons will hurt.


----------



## DomainBop (May 20, 2016)

> Someone at Incero needs to realize that stuff like this creates long term and broad ill will and fries the brand. Sure LET customers suck.



Yes it does create a very bad impression of the company for potential customers (_as an outside observer, watching  Wable's public interactions with its customers over the past few years has definitely taken Incero off the list of providers I would consider_) , and yes low end  customers do largely suck,  but if a host acts in an unprofessional manner and shows a total disregard for their customers' data they're going to get a high percentage of crappy customers because most business customers (_with the exception of the small LET hosts who rent Incero dedis or colo with Incero_) who do their due diligence are going to avoid their hosting company because no business wants to risk having their data deleted because the owner and staff of the hosting company they chose never learned how to act professionally when dealing with criticism and/or angry customers (_sarcasm: maybe it's something in the air in Dallas that causes the fragile egos, once upon a time there was this host in Dallas who used to have his mommy sue any customers who complained...luckily for the hosting world he discovered fracking, but I digress.._.) .


If anyone is thinking of using Incero, Wable, or SpeedyKVM (or any other dedicated or cloud host for that matter), they need to do their research to ensure that their data will be safe at whatever provider they choose.  I've often suggested that people use the Cloud Controls 'questions to ask your provider' checklist as a guide for questions to ask potential cloud providers.  It would be comical to see Incero's honest answers to the questions on the checklist given the publicly documented complete disregard they've shown on numerous occasions for both their customers data and their customers' businesses (not to mention the lack of a privacy policy on any of their sites). McAfee has a short version of the "questions to ask" checklist here https://blogs.mcafee.com/business/security-connected/20-questions-to-ask-your-cloud-provider/ , and a more detailed checklist of questions to ask your cloud provider is available here (xlsx spreadsheet)


TL;DR Question: when was the last time you heard of AWS/Azure/Rackspace/Softlayer/Joyent/etc. closing a customer's account and deleting their data without notice because the customer opened a support ticket to question a billing problem or because the customer publicly complained about some aspect of the service? Answer: Never



> Incero in fairness runs a decent network.



A decent network doesn't even come close to making up for the risk people take with their data (and the risk of unexpected downtime occurring because the owner or a staff member had a temper tantrum and deleted the customer's server or closed the account without notice), when they use them...


For the record: I did have a VPS with Prometeus on the Incero network in Dallas for a year, and I wasn't that impressed with Incero's network which is why I left.  I didn't think it measured up to Limestone's network in Dallas and I definitely didn't feel it lived up to the hype I've heard on (low end) forums about it (although it was much, much better than ColoCrossing's Dallas network circa 2013.._.yes, I admit I had a VPS with ShardHost_)


----------



## sv01 (May 21, 2016)

vpsboard only exist to blame colocrossing and the shell company. when someone bring wable/delimiter etc only few people respond 


of conflict of interest ?


----------



## RLT (May 21, 2016)

More like lack of interest.  Everyone knows Gordons attitude and policies. It's easy to find them mentioned all over the net. Anyone that ignores this or doesn't even bother to look has no base to complain. The bundle was handy when my daughter was doing a lot of test site builds. Once she quit that I closed my account there. I didn't trust them enough to use them for production. Sad since the network and server were fairly stable.


----------



## wlanboy (May 22, 2016)

RLT said:


> More like lack of interest.  Everyone knows Gordons attitude and policies.



Same here - never was interested to get in touch with Wable.


----------

